# Suche Eplan



## PeterEF (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten Version von Eplan (sollte >= 5.1 sein). Aber bitte nur Original-Medien und Dongle mit Rechnung und Mwst. anbieten!

Peter


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo Peter,

so weit ich weiß darf Eplan nicht verkauft werden. Die Lizenz ist an den Käufer ( Firma ) gebunden und kann nicht übertragen werden.
Sollte Eplan nicht mehr eingesetzt werden, so sind die Lizenzen und das Dongle zurückzugeben!!!!
Das muss der Anwender im Lizenzvertrag unterschreiben.


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Januar 2005)

Das haben wir damals streichen lassen. WuP (damals) wollten die 16500,- DM nicht zurückerstatten, wenn wir das nicht mehr nutzen.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung bei Insolvenzen oder so?

pt


----------



## PeterEF (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo,



> so weit ich weiß darf Eplan nicht verkauft werden. Die Lizenz ist an den Käufer ( Firma ) gebunden und kann nicht übertragen werden.
> Sollte Eplan nicht mehr eingesetzt werden, so sind die Lizenzen und das Dongle zurückzugeben!!!!
> Das muss der Anwender im Lizenzvertrag unterschreiben.



Sollte sowas tatsächlich noch irgendwo drin stehen, fällt das meiner Meinung nach unter sittenwidrig und damit irrelevant. Oder ? :? 

Bei ebay ist jedenfalls fast immer Eplan im Angebot (nicht nur als Demoversion sondern auch richtig mit Dongle) - dürften die das gar nicht verkaufen?

Peter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2005)

PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sowas tatsächlich noch irgendwo drin stehen, fällt das meiner Meinung nach unter sittenwidrig und damit irrelevant. Oder ? :?
> Peter



Hallo, 

so sehe ich das auch. Man erwirbt zwar mit der Lizenz
kein Eigentum sondern nur ein Nutzungsrecht. Solange 
das zeitlich unbegrenzt ist und im Ganzen übertragen 
wird, sollte dem nichts entgegenstehen.

Große Firmen wie Adobe z. B. bietet sogar Formulare 
zur Übertragung der Lizenz an einen anderen 
Lizenznehmer an.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## bgischel (26 Januar 2005)

PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei ebay ist jedenfalls fast immer Eplan im Angebot (nicht nur als Demoversion sondern auch richtig mit Dongle) - dürften die das gar nicht verkaufen?...


Hallo Peter,

es ist nicht verboten. Man kann seine Eplan-Lizenz verkaufen. Den Passus im Lizenzvertrag kenne ich auch und habe ihn selbst auch. Ich habe Eplan mal darauf angesprochen. Eplan hat damit kein Problem. Der Neueigentümer sollte (kein muß aber um es offiziell zu machen wäre es besser) nur die Lizenz auf seinem Namen umschreiben lassen. Kostet um die 150 Euronen (mein letzter Wissensstand)...

Daher bei Ebay schauen ist gar keine so schlechte Idee...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Oliver (27 August 2005)

*melde dich*

Hallo,

zu diesem Thema habe ich vielleicht was interesanntes für die das sollten wir
aber erst mal näher beleuchten !

Bis dann

melde dich bei mir

oliver_25@gmx.de


----------



## MSP (7 September 2005)

Hallo,

zumal, was hat denn jemand von dem Dongel und der Software?
Er kann damit Arbeiten.
Aber für den Support muss man ja immer noch den Softwarewartungsvertrag haben, den Versteigert sicherlich niemand mit   

Michael


----------



## bgischel (7 September 2005)

MSP schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber für den Support muss man ja immer noch den Softwarewartungsvertrag haben, den Versteigert sicherlich niemand mit...


Kann man wenn man möchte. Liegt dann an Eplan ob sie diesen SWart umschreiben (kostenpflichtig ca. 150 Euro mein letzter Wissensstand) auf den neuen Lizenznehmer...


----------

